# Surf Side Tommorrow



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Anyone hitting SS beach front tomorrow. Kicking around the idea of hitting the water with tops a 5:50am.


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

I fished this morning and the water was good color and no weed but also no trout. There was some bait around and a guy next to me fishing croaker said he caught 1 trout.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

Fowlerfantasy said:


> I fished this morning and the water was good color and no weed but also no trout. There was some bait around and a guy next to me fishing croaker said he caught 1 trout.


what time were ya in the water ??


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

I woke up a little late at like 730


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

Fowlerfantasy said:


> I woke up a little late at like 730


 cool, nice to hear its calm.......thanks for the report:brew:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I might if the water stays good


----------



## JKAG10 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm kicking myself for not going today. The cams look better than what I thought they were


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll be there around 6 today, access 6 area.....report later....


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

*SURF*

hopefully the t-storms will stay away long enough tomorrow to pop a few


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am going to stop at Jamaica and see what way the tide is moving around 5:30 am. If moving toward Galveston, I am going over to the SS side of SLP. If moving toward SLP, I may stay at Jamaica.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

BretE said:


> I'll be there around 6 today, access 6 area.....report later....


terribley dirty there now.. better water from 4 down.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

HoustonKid said:


> I am going to stop at Jamaica and see what way the tide is moving around 5:30 am. If moving toward Galveston, I am going over to the SS side of SLP. If moving toward SLP, I may stay at Jamaica.


Off color there too but not as bad as the seawall.green water is close couple hundred yds..it may come in idk.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thx seabo....


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

X2 seabo.


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Stros121 which app is that....swellinfo? Looks good!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

We'll be sharking at #5 on sat morning. Gold duramax 4x4. Hola!


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes it's swell info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Was in the water on the Surf Side of SLP at day break. Nothing but one blow up on top. There were a few more waves in the first gut compared to last week and the water was sandy green and a bit dirty. 

Threw plastics and spoons. Landed a few small sandies on plastic. Guy next to me had his kids throwing shrimp. They caught several small yellow mouths. Looked like a few keepers mixed in.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Woke up late but still got to the water around 7. Drove into access 6 there a lot of fisherman already in the water. Started throwing plastics and right off the batt caught a small sandy. Let her go and kept on fishing. Changed over to a thumping mullet had several good hits but they were undersized. They lived to fight another day. The guy to my left was doing good by throwing shrimp under a cork. The guy to my right was throwing spoons but didn't land anything next fisherman was using gulps and caught a couple. If anyone is going out don't forget the to bring your OFF! The wind is pushing all the mosquitos to the beach front. Fish on!!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Will be at surfside in the am


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am going to go again tomorrow. I am gonna hit Galveston side at SLP. Look for the tan Jeep XJ. I'll be there at day break.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 6, 2004)

*Is surf side beach access 6*

ok to drive in a Chevy Malibu? Want to go tomorrow but don't want to spend time digging out or wasting someone's time on a tow.
Thanks


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Went yesterday and came back with zilch, went this morning and kept one trout. I didn't see anyone catch fish either, live bait or arties.

HG


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Access Road #5*

Planning on being on the beach before 8:00 a.m. or so to toss surf rods off the beach. Hoping for a sizeable shark or two. Black Dodge and I'll be posting colors off a 14' surf rod. Rip some toothy lips.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Kirk said:


> ok to drive in a Chevy Malibu? Want to go tomorrow but don't want to spend time digging out or wasting someone's time on a tow.
> Thanks


Yea it's hard packed from 6 to ss not sure from 6 to the pass though prolly iffy.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

They were bad....,


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Got me second guessing now....and the water looks sandy. Where u at?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

They were swarming. I would have all of your gear ready tonight so you can jump right into the water.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 6, 2004)

seabo

thanks for the reply. Looks like I need to take a pint of blood for the skeeters.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

fishingtwo said:


> Got me second guessing now....and the water looks sandy. Where u at?


Surfside entrance 6


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Conditions seem to be shaping up nicely for the am, I hope the fish cooperate.


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

agonzales1981 said:


> Conditions seem to be shaping up nicely for the am, I hope the fish cooperate.


Post up conditions...looking to get out there on Monday or Tuesday, or both.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Flat, sandy green about 3ft visibility. Caught numerous dink trout, whiting, and ladyfish. Only managed 2 keeper specks. Also landed a couple smacks. People had much better luck toward galveston. Beautiful day though


----------



## Kirk (Aug 6, 2004)

Surfside Access 5 was flat this AM but water was off color. Lots of bait with pelicans and gulls feeding but no fish.Caught two throw bad specs in 2.5 hrs, that's it.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

We went Saturday. Whiting are plentiful on fishbites so we used those for bait. Water was off color but NO SEAWEED. It was just me and the kids so I was doing double duty. Had something huge pick up a 14 inch whiting 600 yards drop. Almost dumped my 9/0 down to maybe 100 yards of braid left before i got it to stop and just stalemate. Maybe hammer not sure but I could feel the weight and it was heavy. Finally tail whipped me on a 7 foot leader if that says anything after fighting it for 30 minutes.

Got a large ray and had another nice pickup which broke off. No sharks landed but they are out there. Surf was flat and easy. Mackeral were offshore , i could see them while pulling baits. Some guys showed up and caught 4 ok trout in the time I was fighting my fish and were kind enough to reel in my other rods for me, thanks y'all.

Btw I don't know why I cant post pictures right side up.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Killer pics


----------

